# 3 point lift lever?



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

On my Kubota 2500 when I am raising my 3 point hitch nothing happens until the last 20 % of the lever travel. I think there is a scale on the lift lever something like 1 to 10 or something like that but all of the lift is in the last 2 inches (or so) of the travel of the lift lever? 
If I strart at the bottom of the stroke of the lift lever nothing happens until I am almost to the top of it's travel.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When you have say, a rear blade on the 3 point, and you're plowing your road, and you hit a large swell, the blade will lift up, then drop again once you pass over the swell. That's because the linkage floats. It does this because in essence, the 3 point linkage isn't directly connected to the hydraulic cylinder, unlike the hydraulics in a front end loader. So when you're moving the lever, the hydraulic piston is in fact moving from your levers number 1 position through number 10 position, but the hydraulic piston isn't picking up the slack in the linkage of the 3 point until you hit that last 20% because your implement is already got the linkage raised 80%. If you were to remove the implement from the 3 point, then move your lever from 1 through 10, you'd see that your linkage does in fact move in relation to the lever, and you would also be able to fairly easily lift the linkage arms with one hand from the lowest position to the highest position with the lever in the 1 position.


----------



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

*Thanks TB!*

You know that is the conclusion that seemed to make the most sense to me (after I went home and had a couple BUD LITES and a shot of Tequilla). I was actually going to take the bush hog off and check the theory right before the shot of Tequilla.
I guess that I am used to working off a much larger tractor and it is probably not near as noticible because of the range off lift?

:usa:


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

criswelg said:


> You know that is the conclusion that seemed to make the most sense to me (after I went home and had a couple BUD LITES and a shot of Tequilla). I was actually going to take the bush hog off and check the theory right before the shot of Tequilla.
> I guess that I am used to working off a much larger tractor and it is probably not near as noticible because of the range off lift?
> 
> :usa:


Always start with alcohol to solve life's most challenging problems.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been here before and know that this type of problem always requires 2 shots of Ta killya, one before and one after the BL.


----------

